# Idaho elk hunter hospitalized after bear attack



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_da398052-e943-11e0-acf0-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I read that the other day, there will be more I'm sure, same old thing people feeding wildlife in order to take pictures -- somebody coming through the area pays the price for stupidity !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I found the last paragraph interesting... first I've heard of that. So I guess neither of them could identify the proper target ! Ok that was mean... sorry

On Sept. 16, a black bear hunter mistakenly shot a 400-pound grizzly bear in northwestern Montana. When he and his partner tracked it, the grizzly attacked one of the hunters. The other hunter kept firing, and authorities Friday said one of the bullets killed the hunter who was being attacked by the wounded grizzly.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would have done the same, maybe. The chance of death unless you act could have ended the same way. Then you would hear why didn't you shoot? you may have saved him. Roll of the dice either way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I'm sure would have shot... hopefully my aim would have been better. The survivor must feel horrible to say the least.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats where knowing your partner real good comes in. And that includes skills as a hunter and with a rifle. Given things have a way of happening but that IMO was preventable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I recall correctly the hunter who shot the bear to begin with is the same one who "kept shooting". I wonder where the first bullet ended up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I found the last paragraph interesting... first I've heard of that. So I guess neither of them could identify the proper target ! Ok that was mean... sorry
> 
> On Sept. 16, a black bear hunter mistakenly shot a 400-pound grizzly bear in northwestern Montana. When he and his partner tracked it, the grizzly attacked one of the hunters. The other hunter kept firing, and authorities Friday said one of the bullets killed the hunter who was being attacked by the wounded grizzly.


 Its the same story where I posted Identify your target, except then they hadn't reported about the hunter shooting the other.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Right ! Did they say where, on his body the bear was shot the first time ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Right ! Did they say where, on his body the bear was shot the first time ?


 The guy took one in the chest from his buddy and haven't heard anything about the bear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, Nice shootin' Elmer !









No offense Danny.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

But those poor bears are endangered and not many of them are left. Seems to me there's been quite an uptick in these bears showing up wherever humans are. Someone should post for the anti's where the good spots are to go feed them. LOL I feel for any hunters or recreational hikers that are getting mauled or killed out there. Unfortunately it's the circle of life and we are not indestructible .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This is Terrible, I for One would not want the Life of my fellow Hunter on my concience! Like my Dad always told me Know where your bullet is headed after it leaves the barrel BEFORE pulling the trigger! I guess those guys forgot their Grizzley Bells at home! As Much as we like to think We as Humans are the top of the food chain We are Oh So Wrong! Sometimes even with weapon in hand!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see you back with us Richard.....Your Dad was a smart man. I can understand that it was a serious situation and he needed to act quickly, but geez. I hope he quits hunting for all our sakes.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Still Really Slow YD but I got to Try! Not sure what is causing it to be that way. I will be working nights next week so maybe I will be able to catch up some then.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back Richard !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Still Really Slow YD but I got to Try! Not sure what is causing it to be that way. I will be working nights next week so maybe I will be able to catch up some then.


I was having some similar problems at first Chris got me through them. Is your computer slow at everything or just on this site?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just this site I talked to him and he said he saw nothing on the site that would cause it. Not sure what to do the computer at work does fine on the sitebut not at home! I have at&t DSL so speed should not be a problem!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure he went over this with you but do you have that little torn page in the address bar at the top ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My problem ended up being Windows explorer. Switched to Firefox, no more problems. I have AT&T also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine was the little blue page that's torn... I clicked it (it's still there but gray) all is well.... except when the emoticans are opened(see all) on their own page.


----------

